# Εγκληματικότητα ..



## cypriot (May 2, 2011)

Σε κάποιο σημείο η εγκληματικότητα στην Αθήνα είχε φτάσει σε επίπεδα Νέας Υόρκης και Λος Άντζελες, με αποτέλεσμα να βγει ανακοίνωση ότι όποιοι κυκλοφορούν μόνοι τους το βράδυ, είναι υπ' ευθύνη τους.

Μια νεαρή καθηγήτρια, διορθώνοντας τα γραπτά στο φροντιστήριο, ξεχάστηκε και με τρόμο διαπίστωσε ότι η ώρα πήγε έντεκα το βράδυ.

Μπαίνει σε ένα λεωφορείο, όπου μέσα ήταν μόνο ο οδηγός του και πάει και κάθεται ακριβώς στο κάθισμα από πίσω του, για να νιώθει περισσότερη ασφάλεια.

Όμως, στην πρώτη στάση, ο οδηγός γυρνά και την κοιτά και της λέει με ψυχρή φωνή:
* -"Ηλίθια..."*

Η γυναίκα τρομοκρατείται, σηκώνεται και πατάει το κουμπί για την επόμενη στάση, προκειμένου να γλιτώσει από τον οδηγό.

Αυτός συνεχίζει την πορεία, την κοιτάζει ταυτόχρονα από τον καθρέφτη με άγριο βλέμμα, η γυναίκα νιώθει τον τρόμο να την πλημμυρίζει.

Μέχρι που στην επόμενη στάση, ο οδηγός γυρνά, της ρίχνει ακόμη ένα εγκληματικό βλέμμα και αναφωνεί:

*-"Πατήθια!!!"*
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

